# West vs East (biggest dif in violence)



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 13, 2006)

Whats are the biggest dif between the movies from west and east in terms of violence? for example i found it particular hard to grab my hands on a western movie that is somehow equal violent as the movie Ichi the Killer and others.

discuss


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2006)

Well for one asian movies pretty much suck, then again this is my opinion.


----------



## illusion (Mar 14, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> Whats are the biggest dif between the movies from west and east in terms of violence? for example i found it particular hard to grab my hands on a western movie that is somehow equal violent as the movie Ichi the Killer and others.
> 
> discuss



Now if you're compairing movies to Ichi the Killer, then no, there's no western movie that even comes close (thank god, that movie was way too violent IMO). 

I thought Saw part 1 and 2 were pretty violent, also Kill Bill. Nothing that compares to Eastern movies though.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Well for one asian movies pretty much suck, then again this is my opinion.



Not all suck, just some do, but then that's a matter of opinion per person. It can also be said that some western movies suck.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 14, 2006)

There are some pretty explicit Western films, but they don't tend to get as much popularity as the equivalent Asian film. The budget ends up being lower as in the West that type of horror probably didn't seem like it would sell until recently.

You're not likely to see anything perfectly close to Takashi Miike though. I haven't seen it, but read up on the events of Visitor Q to see how far he goes. His horror, comedy, musical 'Happiness of the Katakuris' was worth seeing too. And his slow horror 'Audition' is fairly well known (not great for rewatchable value however).

Things are starting to shift though, and we'll probably see similar things over here soon since they get a decent return on budget if they're on wide release. Although Asia had (and probably still does) have broader limits, the best horrors were down to the suspense. The most well known has to be Ring, and that's got essentially no blood at all.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, and not saying anime is what caused this or was the start of it, but I noticed a drastic change in american interests right when anime started getting popular. More and more asian movies kept coming around the corner and I've noticed more people taking interests in RPGs like Final Fantasy.


----------



## anbutofu (Mar 14, 2006)

the main thing i noticed: american movies for the most part stress realism.  when somebody dies, its not enough that they get stabbed, shot, sliced, crushed, etc... to death, but the physics and biology have to be exact.  armor piercing bullets react differantly to hollow points, the blood lost by a victim is dependant on where the victim was stabbed.  why? how many times have you seen a movie and had a friend comment, "oh that looks soooo fake.."  in asian horror, the avg human does not have 8 pints of blood, but 8 gallons; any cut one sustains cuts an artery; even the weakest looking character has a heart strong enough to pump blood 5 feet from the body.  so depending on if you're a realist or a gore fiend, western and eastern horror movies are your cup of tea/or not.  for the special few, you just like death, realistic or not.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2006)

RealaMoreno -  


I did state that was my Opinion, they just can't make ones that i would watch, but then again i know people think the same for us and that's fine.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 14, 2006)

id say nothing can become as voilent as the  Italian movie Cannibal Holucaust


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 14, 2006)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> the main thing i noticed: american movies for the most part stress realism.  when somebody dies, its not enough that they get stabbed, shot, sliced, crushed, etc... to death, but the physics and biology have to be exact.  armor piercing bullets react differantly to hollow points, the blood lost by a victim is dependant on where the victim was stabbed.  why? how many times have you seen a movie and had a friend comment, "oh that looks soooo fake.."  in asian horror, the avg human does not have 8 pints of blood, but 8 gallons; any cut one sustains cuts an artery; even the weakest looking character has a heart strong enough to pump blood 5 feet from the body.  so depending on if you're a realist or a gore fiend, western and eastern horror movies are your cup of tea/or not.  for the special few, you just like death, realistic or not.



There is something to that, a lot of the voilence in Asian horror doesn't always have realistic effect. I love Battle Royale, but it's a good example, those kids were like tanks (remember the lighthouse scene?).



			
				narutorulez said:
			
		

> id say nothing can become as voilent as the  Italian movie Cannibal Holucaust



That was a pretty brutal movie (I still remember the unnerving theme). The point made above was still fairly true for it. I'm sure there's a higher level of gore among one of the old school Western horrors that never got highlighted than the modern Eastern ones.

Some of the other Eastern stuff seems like it ups the ante again though, 'Suicide Club' starts on a fairly gory note and apparently keeps it up.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 14, 2006)

Western movies promote style more than sustance(not to say that some done have substance)....although, let me be frank, the best fights in all of moviedom is in Akira Kurosawa's movies...why? because it is close to real life although a bit mroe stylized...He doesnt have all these high flying moves, and that is why people probably hate him, if they do...because they are morons that only like big explosions...


----------



## anbutofu (Mar 14, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> There is something to that, a lot of the voilence in Asian horror doesn't always have realistic effect. I love Battle Royale, but it's a good example, those kids were like tanks (remember the lighthouse scene?).


 that's what i said. western = realistic; eastern = not so realistic

Battle Royale is a great movie, the lighthouse scene was great.  trust is so important...especially on an island where everyone is trying to kill you while you are wearing an explosive collar.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 14, 2006)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> that's what i said. western = realistic; eastern = not so realistic
> 
> Battle Royale is a great movie, the lighthouse scene was great.  trust is so important...especially on an island where everyone is trying to kill you while you are wearing an explosive collar.



I know, I was agreeing with you =D

The impressive part of that movie was that although the acting talent wasn't all that great and the violence was over the top, it still had that serious feel to it. It was very well made.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 14, 2006)

blarcgh reverse mine, you know i get so confused, we are westerns...ok, easterners are more stylized...damnit i always get confused with this crap, my bad...

Asian action=Stylized
Hollywood=over the top as well, but more on brute force(think Terminater)


----------



## Bya Bya (Mar 14, 2006)

I've seen some violent Hollywood movies and I've seen some violent Asian movies. The ones that I've seen from Hollywood were more violent, I think. But that's judging on the movies I have seen.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 15, 2006)

mm... so hollowood focus more on the brutality while the asian ppl focus more the gore then?


----------



## anbutofu (Mar 15, 2006)

haha basically or western makes you go ewwww! and eastern makes you go ooohh!


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 15, 2006)

Well both West and East make some pretty disturbing movies...So the whole "one is more violent" idea is out of the question.

Overall the West produces superior major live action films. You can cite this movie and that movie blah blah. But on average I find that Western movies are more well written, acted, budgeted, and executed then Eastern ones.


----------



## anbutofu (Mar 15, 2006)

oh by far, western movies are far better in general.  better quality &  better stories(once again in general).  i just enjoy an asian horror film here & there.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 16, 2006)

but ya gotta admit, some eastern ones are just frekin classics as well XD

drunken master pwns


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 16, 2006)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> oh by far, western movies are far better in general.  better quality &  better stories(once again in general).  i just enjoy an asian horror film here & there.



It's somewhat down to quantity, there's a lot more widely distributed films here. Plus being in the West means we miss a lot of Eastern films (even the ones that catch attention have a hard time crossing over if Miramax decides to buy them for Western release).

But I suppose likewise to that, we do tend to get a lot of the best of the crop filtered through over here. There's just a lot of quality Asian films that don't cross over.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2006)

but for some reason i find eastern live action movie violence quite comica.... maybe it is just me.....but i have to see more to be more sure...


----------



## kaizuki (Mar 16, 2006)

for fighting violence east movies win. but for like blood and gore and murder scenes the western movies take that catagory.so it depends on what kind of violence ur basing it off.


----------

